# Snake ID SEQ, thanks



## ChewyMonster (May 1, 2014)

Hi Guys

Sorry for the crappy quality, but can anyone ID this snake for me? It was by our house at 6pm, right by where my young kids were playing :shock: 

We live in a rural valley near Mt Tamborine.

It was pretty feisty, making me think it could be a juvenile EB (Oh, I hope I'm wrong on this occasion).

Your expert help would be gratefully appreciated 

Thanks

D


----------



## Bushman (May 1, 2014)

It's not wise to give a positive ID based on this photograph, due to the poor quality of the image. However, based on the form, proportions, colours and pattern, my best guess is either a Freshwater Snake or Rough-scaled Snake. More likely the former but it would be irresponsible if I didn't include Roughy as a possibility, as they're quite similar looking snakes. The reason that I think it's less likely to be a Roughy is the head shape, which is not blocky and squarish like a Roughy. The pattern is not dissimilar to a Brown Tree Snake but they have a far more slender neck and very broad distinct head, which this animal does not. 
Is there water in the area?
It doesn't look like an Eastern Brown Snake, as the bands are too irregular and brownish and it doesn't have a black head cap or black nuchal patch/saddle.


----------



## giggles (May 1, 2014)

(not an expert) by my guess would be rough-scaled snake perhaps? pics arent clear though, juvie browns have fairly distinct black rings and head markings.


----------



## ChewyMonster (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, yes, the photos are not good at all, was trying to take a pic with my phone and shine the torch on it! 

There are dams in the area, not too far from the house. The markings were more blotches than bands. I don't think the head had a cap on it, it was moving quite fast for me to see clearly though.


----------



## baker (May 1, 2014)

As what Bushman said you are not going go get a 100% ID from these pictures as some of the key features are blurred. In saying that this is certainly not an eastern brown. From the features I can see I am leaning more towards it being a keelback. The head looks like it has a slower taper into the neck like keelbacks do, where as rough scales have very defined heads. This could just be from the photo angles though. The general head shape seems to match keelback more as well. The body and tail shape is leading me more towards keelback. It looks to have a more light built body with a longer tail which is typical of keelbacks. Rough scales are a lot more robust of a species in comparison. The body colour and pattern is also consitant with keelback but rough scales can have the same. As for the behavior keelbacks are known to act like that as a bluff to be left alone. Also a behavior or rough scales but they can follow through with it. 
With all this I am about 75% sure it was a keelback but still a chance of rough scale. Best advice is if you see it again keep an eye on where it is and what it's doing and call a licensed catcher to come remove it for you.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## eipper (May 1, 2014)

This is one of those id's that while I am fairly sure what it is I would rather not say as I cannot be confident enough. I will say that both roughies and Keelbacks are common around tambourine, both can be nocturnal, both are still active at time of year.


----------



## jase75 (May 1, 2014)

Its a Keelback, in the 2nd pic you can clearly see the patterning on the body which eliminates anything else.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (May 1, 2014)

I would of agreed Jase till I caught a check pattern roughie last year


----------



## jase75 (May 1, 2014)

That would be interesting to see, all the Roughies I have seen have much more spread out markings. Even with those pics not being the best I am pretty confident that is a Keelback. Although I would not recommend the OP to take any risks based on my I'd.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------

